# Speights vs Hibbert



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

This is going down as a colossal whiff.

Rookie Season:
Hibbert - 7.1 PPG, 3.5 RPG, 1.1 BPG, .7 APG in 14.4 MPG
Speights - 7.7 PPG, 3.7 RPG, .7 BPG, .4 APG in 16 MPG

Second Season:
Hibbert - 11.7 PPG, 5.7 RPG, 1.6 BPG, 2 APG in 25.1 MPG
Speights - 8.6 PPG, 4.1 RPG, .6 BPG, .6 APG in 16.4 MPG

So far this season (3 games): 
Hibbert - 18.3 PPG, 10 RPG, 2.7 BPG, 4.7 APG in 34.7 MPG
Speights - 1 PPG, .7 RPG, .3 BPG, 0 APG in 5 MPG

Speights' minutes in his second season didn't raise because of his injury and Eddie Jordan. These players are headed in separate directions. Speights had criticisms of being lazy dating to his college days (which caused Stefanski to draw a promise that he'd work hard nightly).

Same age but the main difference is that Hibbert had four years of Big East basketball. The more teams see you the less potential they believe you have. They looked past Hibbert's drastic improvement from freshman to senior year.


----------



## Salomon (Mar 10, 2009)

Both him and Hawes have been absolutely horrendous and part of the most glaring weakness of this team. They're utterly incapable of blocking shots, rebounding, defending, running the floor, setting position on the low block (must less scoring or passing out), and there has never been an 18-footer they didn't like.

1 more season playing these losers is a season too many.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Always thought Hibbert would be the perfect complement next to a player like Bosh or Beasley. Everybody is saying he is a stiff but I expect him to be among the top C in the league. Still too early to tell for this season but wouldn't be surprised if he eventually becomes a 18/9 player year in, year out.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

I'll keep updating this after each month.

Speights has actually looked better in game time since that showing vs the Pacers. He's a lot more energetic, and is working harder on the boards. There was a point in tonight's game vs the Cavs where he had a man on him and he secured a rebound with one hand. Also he finally got a jumper from the top of the key to fall. Hopefully this keeps on going.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

I'm Just saying...


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

:gay:

What are you saying...the premise of the thread was that it was a mistake...stupid bump


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Speights could be a pretty good player if he could stop being a lazy jackass long and put in a little work.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Dee-Zy said:


> I'm Just saying...


RIF.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Dee-Zy said:


> I'm Just saying...





Dee-Zy said:


> Always thought Hibbert would be the perfect complement next to a player like Bosh or Beasley. Everybody is saying he is a stiff but I expect him to be among the top C in the league. Still too early to tell for this season but *wouldn't be surprised if he eventually becomes a 18/9 player year in, year out.*


08-09 - 7.1 PPG, 3.5 RPG
09-10 - 11.7 PPG, 5.7 RPG
10-11 - 12.7 PPG, 7.5 RPG
11-12 - 12.8 PPG, 8.8 RPG 

What are you 'just saying'?


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

That picture did make my morning though


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

ßen said:


> 08-09 - 7.1 PPG, 3.5 RPG
> 09-10 - 11.7 PPG, 5.7 RPG
> 10-11 - 12.7 PPG, 7.5 RPG
> 11-12 - 12.8 PPG, 8.8 RPG
> ...


18 and 9 for Hibbert isn't out of the realm of possibility. 

If the Pacers didn't play such a diverse offense where everyone gets touches I could see Hibbert averaging around 19.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh, I agree, it's just bizarre that he bumped this thread when he didn't really say anything that was right, and the premise of the thread was pro-Hibbert.


----------

